# ICAST Show in2012



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

I am in Orlando ICAST Show for Black Hole USA.
Black Hole booth is 20' x 20'. but it looks so small next to Daiwa's big booth.
It took us all day to set up the booth today.
Show starts from 9:00 am tomorrow.
Whenever I have time, I'll visit other booths for taking pictures for posting.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Kil, stop by and see Chris at the Strike Pro booth. He is a Texas boy!! FISH ON Kil!!


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

*Daiwa Saltiga 7000H Dogfight*

I visited Daiwa booth today and checked 7000H.
I thought 7000H is much bigger than 6500H based on posts, but it looks they use the same frame except spool. They didn't give exact line capacity of the reel, but it seems 7000H might have more line capacity slightly, but I don't see much difference.
A salesman told me Daiwa will introduce bigger 9000 series next year. I don't know it is true or not. But if it is true, it puzzles me why they introduce 7000H now.










comparison between new 7000H and 6500H


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

*Penn new Spinfisher spinning*














































When I talked with a guy at Penn booth, he gave me an his honest opinion.
He said it is not like Stella or Saltiga and this Spinfisher reel compete with reel like Saragosa.

I have an impression that the reel is good for 20 - 25 lb drag like Saragora though the listed max drag is much higher.

It is my impression that Penn is trying hard to get back to the track and the Spinfisher looks great for the money. IThough the reel is for surf fishing, it will be a big hit if the reel can handle upto 150 lbs tuna.
They said they have introduced about 80 new reels since 2010.

I am going to test the reel for wahoo and tuna in Bermuda in late July and for big AJ, cubera snapper, rooster fish and yft in Panama in Aug.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)




----------

